# Have you heard of Larry Cohen?



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I am thinking of joining this guy's Social Anxiety cognitive behavioral therapy group -> http://www.socialanxietyhelp.com/myapp.htm

He seems pretty well respected and is affordable. Anyone know of him?


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

There have been posts about him. Larry Cohen operates out of Washington DC. If you are from the DC area, there is a course being offered called Survival Stagefright. The ad is on this website. It had a good review in the Washington Post.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm bumping this thread up because I'm also considering joining his group and am wondering if anyone else is familiar with him


----------

